# searching for a SuperMax YCM 30 manual.



## countryguy (Dec 13, 2014)

Checked these two sites... Nada.  anyone know where are the Supermax manuals are?  Even ebay has nothing on the YCM-30    Anyone have a favorite site for manuals?   I did find a YCM 40... So I'm getting closer. 

http://www.umanuals.com/milling-mac...on_contents;/milling-machine-manuals/page-19/

http://www.industrialmanuals.com/


----------



## Chiptosser (Dec 13, 2014)

Do you know who the dealers where for SM?  You might get a pdf from one of them. Check with the used machinery dealers, ask them where they would get one.


----------



## countryguy (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks CT.  Great idea!   I am diggin into the AB /Rockwell corp lit site now.  Will call the corporate library office Monday.  

They still list the 8400 and bandit lines on the support ph. Phone extension site.  Hope to wiggle in there and see what's what. 





Chiptosser said:


> Do you know who the dealers where for SM?  You might get a pdf from one of them. Check with the used machinery dealers, ask them where they would get one.


----------



## countryguy (Dec 27, 2014)

Did a shoutout to YCM USA and did get a nice reply and a pdf of the Mechanical Manual.   PM me if you would like a copy. CG


----------

